# Kenny Thomas = Clarence Weatherspoon?



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

It's a comparison that sprouts up all over t he place, you talk to a Sixers fan who's not enthused with K9's play this season brings up the name Clarence Weatherspoon. And while Clarence Weatherspoon might have put up solid career numbers, the comparison isn't a positive, Spoon carries the stigma of a players who's production wasn't conductive to winning.

Much like the Spoon, Kenny Thomas is an undersized power forward and very much like Clarence, Kenny averaged a double double in his second full season in Philly. Both were at their best on offense in the lowpost, and now a label that has been stuck to Kenny, is one that adhered to Spoon, is that if he's an integral part of your team you won't be very successful.

Is it a fair comparison? Or do people think Kenny can eventually make an impact on this year's team, and prove doubters wrong? 

I had one feeling in the offseason, and now I'm starting to feel completely different, while K9 brings some positives to the game he's not a good defender, he's not a good perimeter shooter and he's simply a bad fit in the Sixers offensive scheme. He'd be a perfect player to bring off the bench, but I think with him as a starter, you can only go so far.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

*K Thomas another W'spoon*

I didn't really care for the trade to get Thomas from Houston in the first place (anyone remember who we gave up?) but it makes you wonder Larry Brown must have seen something in him. I think they are similar players which doesn't bode well for us.

I also think in the right system, he can be an adequate player but not in philly land. Package him in a trade with Big Dog. 

Billy King will be a genius he can pull that one off. (2 huge contracts off your payroll) I know, it's a pipe dream and it won't happen but it's good to dream...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

So much for Kenny Thomas being an All-Star huh? :laugh: :laugh: O'Brien is an idiot.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

he could have been an all-star if Obie played him the way he should play


----------

